# Carbon Express Mutiny arrow



## MN Bow Shooter (Aug 5, 2009)

*MUTINY RUNS RAMPANT AT CARBON EXPRESS®*
New Mutiny Arrow Pushes the Envelope in Performance

Flushing, Michigan – Carbon Express®, a leader in arrow technology and innovation introduces the Mutiny - a new composite arrow that has been selectively engineered for higher velocity resulting in a flatter trajectory and increased accuracy. 

The Mutiny is constructed using Carbon Express’s unique Diamond-coat finish providing greater durability and a smoother slicker surface for easy target removal. In addition, the advanced carbon composite design of the Mutiny is exceptionally durable and is laser sorted for greater consistency and all around performance. 

The Mutiny is available in raw shafts or pre-fletched with compact PredatorTM vanes that deliver added arrow velocity and greater accuracy. The arrow features a straightness of +/- .003” and a weight tolerance of +/- 2.0 grains, with 8.5 grains per inch in the 250 and 9.4 grains per inch for the 350’s. Tunable nocks allow the shooter to adjust them for precise accuracy.

About Carbon Express®
Carbon Express®, an Eastman Outdoors Inc. brand, is the leading manufacturer of high performance carbon hunting and target arrows and arrow components for hunters and target shooters. For more information or customer service visit www.carbonexpressarrows.com, or call 800.241.4833.


----------



## Peter Savini (Dec 5, 2011)

Selling still?? Thanks


----------

